# To Survive You Must Adapt! 6th Ed. Iron Lords



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys!!!

Really long time no speak. How is everyone doing? 

Well guys I am back now . While i've been gone, 6th edition has come out, i've moved back to Cheltenham, in amongst many many other small bits. Anyway, with 6th Edition now well and truly in full swing, and a visit to Games Day in September, i've decided it's time to bring my Iron Lords back out and get them ready to compete at 6th Ed.

This is the units i've been using during my 5th Edition battles. All this is lifted from my previous project log 

Chaplain Hastur:

















Assault Terminators Squad Corwin:









Techmarine Kobelco:








(Techmarine Kobelco now has a different loadout and full servo harness. New photo to follow)

Dreadnought Prelaeor:









Tactical Squads: Photos to follow

Assault Squad: Photo to follow

Predators 'Diamentor' and 'Sternacs Will':









Vindicator 'Weraxer':









I'm going to be adding new wargear to squads, fresh squad leaders, aswell as a brief raid to the FW stand at Games day has brought me some fresh goodies there too. A brief raid of Ebay has brought about good stuff too, so stay tuned, things will get moving soon :biggrin:

Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Still as awesome looking as the last time I saw these guys, and good to see you on here too! Not that I am showig my ugly face on here to often :laugh:
But really nice owrk on the models, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Okay here is a quick update! 

After the visit to Games Day I came back with a few pieces from the Forgeworld stand. I've decided to re-expand the Iron Lords to a full battle company once again, and this will be the Company Captain model:

I decided to build the MkIV commander from the FW MkIV command kit, but change a few bits. First off is to change the shoulder pad, aswell as the backpack and also the head.


























I preferred the Culln head to the standard head that came with the kit, I think it looks good.

Let me know if you guys have anything to comment on.

Cheers


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Heresy-era Commander and Standard Bearer are such cool models. I wish they were available individually, instead of as a package... same with the Legion Champion and Master of Signal. 

The addition of the Culln head definitely is a good change-- the standard head is cool too, but Culln's head has always been one of my favorite bits for Space Marines.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Kobrakai said:


> I preferred the Culln head to the standard head that came with the kit, I think it looks good.
> 
> Let me know if you guys have anything to comment on.
> 
> Cheers


:victory: Super excited to see you back on the boards. Very excited to see your work again.
Love the head swap and Pauldron swap modle lookds fantastic.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice to se more progress, and the captain looks awesome so far, and I have no doubt he will look even more awesome when painted!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Okay once again it's been too long between updates. But i've not been sitting idle. 

Like I mentioned, i'm involved in a Tale of Gamers with a few friends of mine, and i'm expanding some more bits and pieces into my Iron Lord army. For the first months 500pts i've included two scout squads, one led by Telion, another with a normal sergeant and a devastator squad. 

Here are some snaps of the scouts. I was a little rusty as I hadn't painted in awhile, but I was pretty happy with how they got on. I wanted to go for a cityfight camo style with black armour. 

Let me know what you think. They need decals but otherwise pretty much done.


































Cheers guys! Next up will be some devastator models, aswell as the next 250pts of the army update. Probably involve a Razorback and a Tactical squad.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn Kob, that's how scouts should look! Not those pristine gimps that the Ultramurfs try to pass off. :laugh:

Can't wait to see what else's in store.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks very good, the camo on the pants is very clean and nice, really like that. The green on top of the Plasma Pistol looks a bit od though. Otherwise nice and sold paint job, good as usually. Can't wait to see more of your models, they are alwys so awesomely painted. :victory:


----------



## G8Keeper (Jan 24, 2013)

So when do I get to blow them to kingdom come mate? 

Are we saying the next 250 is now given the go ahead? As im just about ready too.

Awesome scouts as I've said before btw.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words about the scouts. I was really pleased with how they come out considering i've not painted in awhile again! They've given me plenty of good inspiration to keep going with the painting. Kinda fallen in love with painting again 



G8Keeper said:


> So when do I get to blow them to kingdom come mate?
> 
> Are we saying the next 250 is now given the go ahead? As im just about ready too.
> 
> Awesome scouts as I've said before btw.


Haha, we'll get to have a good game soon enough mate! All in good time once some time comes available. I'm looking forward to some games!

Yea the next 250pts is a go! (To those not in the know, me and G8Keeper are two people involved in a Tale of Gamers between a few friends of ours) And we are planning our projects accordingly! 

This weekend I hope to have the next tactical squad assembled! Stay tuned for more :music:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Gotta say I'm loving those scouts Kob, Probe GrimDark n Gritty like I imagined rather than the poster boy stylee that is the norm.

+ Reppage.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*drools*

oops, sorry, pretty models distracted me...ill clean it up.

...

*drools*


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Well looks like my desire to keep this updated regularly has once again gone out of the window 

I should probably give you a bit of backstory; I work as a nuclear engineer and spend a bit of time away from home, be it at work or on site doing work. It's a great job and pays well, but sadly it does cut down on time to myself and as such my hobby suffers 

But anyway, here we go, i've been able to get some free time, so here we go, this is going to be assembled now. 










Ever since Death to the Skies came out i've been wanting to finally be able to put a Stormraven into my army, and now I can and i'm going to make full effect of it!

I'm still unsure of loadout though, but i'll put something together :wink:

Cheers guys, i'll get it assembled and up!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad to see the return of this plog. Liking the new stuff.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well what a load of awesome sauce!!! Those scouts especially are great + rep of course


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for the kind words, once again it's been a busy time since the last update, but here we are again. I have a few crude photos but it's a update none the less!

Below is the assembled photo of the Stormraven I'll be painting up. I've equipped it with the Plasma Cannons, Typhoon Launchers and Hurricane Bolters. This gunship will transport my Captain and his Sternguard / Deathwatch team.










Here is the updated Captain photo with the Deathwatch pad on his shoulder. I'll be building a Deathwatch squad to accompany him, and they will all be in there with him.










I have this week off work and I have big plans to get some painting done, so stay tuned this week, I got big plans!

Thanks guys!
Joe


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice, I'm interested to see what you do to the SR, am I right in saying that plasma cannons can now damage vehicles?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys, a few sneak peak photos (Poor camera phone photos, but hopefully you get the idea)










I decided to paint the canopy, some of the lines need thinning out, but all in progress. The same can be said about some of the highlighting on the grey, but it's all a start 

Finally here is the start of my Deathwatch / Sternguard squad:










Here is the heavy flamer marine, and looks like the Space Wolf is having a fun time with it too!










Let me know what you think


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

Okay I got myself a new phone, and the camera on it is pretty good too, so i've put on a quick update picture of the StormRaven.

Unfortunately I messed up the rockets on the nose, so i've taken it out and got some replacement parts coming in the post, so i'll paint them up and put them in when i'm done.










Let me know what you think


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya Joe. Nice to see you back on here and painting again . I should be doing the same now that my uni course has finished  

Awesome work so far. Looking forward to seeing those steer guard all painted up  

Hope your well.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking good mate. Can't wait to see the rest of the stuff in the works with some paint on them :good:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the replies!

LTP: awesome to hear from you it's been ages and I'm doing really well thanks! Hope you're doing well too and all is fine. 

Grish: hehe cheers dude, I'm glad everyone enjoys what they see.

This weekend I'm finishing the raven and starting work on the sternguard, I'm looking forward to how they turn out too. Wanted to paint deathwatch for ages!

I'll keep you updated! Thanks all


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys! 

Okay i'm guilty of lack of updates ... AGAIN! I'm sorry guys, no excuses!

Anyway, the Stormraven is done!! Here's some shots with the 5th company Tactical, Assault and Devastator marines. Think it fits in quite nicely 


















































Hope you all like. Next up about 1/3 painted is the Deathwatch veterans. I'll get them up as soon as they are done 

Cheers, enjoy


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy ironballs batman, a Kob log! Huzzah. 

Looking good bro. I have a healthy amount of marine boys sat in a box primed and ready to sell. PM me if you need some fresh bodies.


----------



## G8Keeper (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking good mate. Them tharr deathwatch look nice too, as i've seen a few sneak peeks already. How jealous are all of you now!?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

All looking great, you really did an awesome job on the troops.

My only niggle is the stormraven windows. I completely see what you were going for, but I think using natural lighting and gloss would fit with the more realistic style.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys thanks for the nice words.

Reaper: Thanks mate, PM me what you have. I might just indulge 

G8: No teasing them now, steady 

Alasdair: I know mate, i'm not entirely happy with the window, as I saw it done and tried to replicate it and it didn't quite go as well as i'd like. I might be able to get a replacement and try and darken it a bit. We'll see. 

Thanks everyone, hope to put more stuff up soon


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks guys for the replies to the thread 

Here is a quick rough photo update of the Deathwatch marines i'm building. 7 of the 10 man squad are in these photos, only got 3 more to paint!

I'm not entirely happy right now, but because of how much black is there they look too dark. I am hoping once they've been based the extra colours on the base will help the overall models:


















Let me know what you guys think, 
Many thanks
Joe


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm always curious what Chapters people go for when they do Deathwatch squads but I can't see yours. Who are you going for?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> I'm always curious what Chapters people go for when they do Deathwatch squads but I can't see yours. Who are you going for?


I am mainly going for the main first founding chapters as the marines for this squad. Mainly the units I can get transfers for. I know it's not particularly inspired but it'll do the job nicely, hopefully 

They haven't got the transfers on yet, thats why you can't identify them.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

Outstanding work, Very impressive.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

I thought i'd put in a big update here with updated photos of the entire army. The photos aren't brilliant, but hopefully you get a good idea of things 

Scout Squad with Telion:









Second Scout Squad with Sergeant w/ plasma pistol:









Techmarine with full servo harness:









Tactical Squad w/ Rhino:

















Tactical Squad w/ Razorback:

























Tactical Squad 2 w/ Razorback:

























Assault Squad:

























Terminator Assault Squad:

























Chaplain w/ Jump Pack:









The armoured support, consisting of a Dreadnought, 2 Dakka Preds and a Vindicator:

















Devastator Squad w/ 2 Plasma Cannons and 2 Lascannons:









The Stormraven:









Finally, some NEW stuff! :biggrin:

Here is the finished 6 man Sternguard/Deathwatch squad that i've made, consisting of a Imperial Fist, White Scar, Ultramarine, Dark Angel, Blood Angel and a Space Wolf:


















Also a WIP of a little ally project i'm building, which will be a small Grey Knight force, here is the start of my Grey Knight Strike Squad:










Well, that was quite a exhausting affair! but hopefully you get a good idea of everything that's in the force now, and the updated pictures of things. They are a pleasing tabletop standard and look great on the tabletop. I will hopefully keep this updated more now!

Until next time, thanks for reading, if you got this far!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice, effective, awesome looking colour-scheme. I love the scouts!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot Neferhet 

Really appreciate all feedback and comments so that is great thank you.

Just a quick note: I found a bit of a goldmine of earlier edition paints, and was able to get a few extra pots of Scab Red. This means the Iron Lords will remain the same shade instead of the slightly lighter Khorne Red .

Stay tuned for WIP pics of the Strike Squad. I've been on a bit of a e-Bay spree so look forward to some more units coming soon.


----------



## G8Keeper (Jan 24, 2013)

Kobrakai said:


> Stay tuned for WIP pics of the Strike Squad. I've been on a bit of a e-Bay spree so look forward to some more units coming soon.


Oh? More stuff for me to _try _and kill?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

As per usual I am jealous of your painting skills. It's nice to be back on the forum and seeing a familiar army be updated with more miniatures. MORE MINIATURES! +rep


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys!

Thanks again to everyone putting up kind comments about the army. 

So with the new Codex coming out last week I have finally found where my Iron Lords come from!! They are Iron Hands successors! This is AWESOME news!!

So with that, i'm now rebuilding my list to more mechanical / heavier!!

With this said, i'm currently building a squad of the new Centurions with Grav Cannons. I love these models so much, so keep your eyes peeled, i'll get some pictures up asap!

Cheers guys,
Joe


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

And here we go!

A few hours of assembly later, and the Centurions are ready for primer!










All with Grav Cannons and Grav Amps!

A insanely great kit to assemble. Takes awhile, but definitely a pleasure to build and fits really well!

I'll get some pictures up by the end of the month of them ready for war


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

Okay here is a sneak peak at the WIP Centurions. They need tidying up here and there, the decals done and the base but here they are so far:










Let me know what you all think


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good. I like that you coloured the shoulder trim, unlike the power armoured ones. I think it looks better then that much flat black would have done.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice army so far. I love your colors  Those Centurions look great! I love the highlighting on them. Any more kits from the new release coming up?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Asamodai, it needed the extra colour there otherwise it would look too bland, you're right!  

Thanks Ddraig! I really appreciate your comments. I'll be hopefully doing more work to their bases tonight and a few touch ups! As for new kits yea I got two boxes of Sternguard ready for assembling so they will make the next squad! 

The kits look great, really looking forward to building them!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Kobrakai said:


> Thanks Ddraig! I really appreciate your comments. I'll be hopefully doing more work to their bases tonight and a few touch ups! As for new kits yea I got two boxes of Sternguard ready for assembling so they will make the next squad!
> 
> The kits look great, really looking forward to building them!


Those kits are fantastic! I can't wait to see it!  I've thought about picking up one of those just for the sake of bits for my Night Lords, but they look too Imperial for my taste.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Okay here are some finished pictures of the Centurions:


































Let me know what you all think!

I really enjoyed painting these guys, the kit was quite complex, lots of small bits very satisfying  

Next up i'll be building a large squad of Sternguard marines. I'll post up some WIP pics when they are under way!

Cheers
Joe


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Centurions came out great! I'm not a fan of the models, but the unit still came out definitely looking good.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Possibly the best looking unit of Centurions I've seen (not that I've seen very many, yet).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those models don't look half as bad with a good paint job. Maybe the bright colours that GW painted in were part of the problem. Too big and too bright. With a nice muted scheme they actually look ok.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good! I actually don't mind those models so much, I think they were full of potential for people to convert and re pose in a variety of different ways. The paint looks excellent and their poses are nice!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

Hope you're all doing well! I have a picture update for you all.

So after finishing the Centurions I cracked on with building and painted a squad of Sternguard using the new kits. They were really good kits! A bit fiddly with the new arm combinations but not too bad. 

Therefore, please welcome Veteran Sergeant De'Montgra and his squad of Sternguard:


































































Overall pretty pleased by how they came out. A few bits are a bit messy but not too bad all around. I plan on building the other box of 5, but only use 3 extra at a time as my Captain / transport will dictate their squad size. I'll build another heavy bolter and 3 more combi weapon marines, then build 2 as heavy flamers so I can change out the 8 man squad as and when I need more templates. 

Anyway, please give me C&C. A bit of the decals may need touching up now I see them in the big pictures, but thanks for looking 

Next up? One of these 










Stay tuned for more


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice work! What weapon combos are you using on the contemptor?


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I think they look good; the pictures are a bit dark, perhaps.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

A paint job worthy of the beautiful new sculpts.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I throw rep at you sir! Excellent work!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

why not this?

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IRON_HANDS_LEGION_CONTEMPTOR_DREADNOUGHT.html


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Lethiathan said:


> Nice work! What weapon combos are you using on the contemptor?


Hey mate, i'll be going the dual Kheres assault cannons and cyclone missile launcher route. I'm very much embracing the Iron Hands father chapter method of war so i'm bringing lots of walkers and armour to the table. This will add some good punch too! 



Fallen said:


> why not this?
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IRON_HANDS_LEGION_CONTEMPTOR_DREADNOUGHT.html


Not using that one mate because it's a Iron Hands dreadnought, and i'm a Iron Lords chapter  The logo is different, plus I didn't feel like cutting about resin too much. I'll make this Relic dread look pretty hopefully with good use of decals and stuff 

Thanks everyone for great support, I really look forward to getting this Contemptor done. I am however having to shuffle about some of my list for my tale of gamers battles with my friends. I may need to paint up some other things for it, but stay tuned, the Contemptor will be started real soon


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Gorgeous job on the sternguard - your colour scheme makes most things look epic, but the extra bling on the sternguard really shows it off well.

Centurions are beautiful too. I hated the models originally, started to like them when i saw the kit in the flesh (so to speak) and i think i like them even more now i've seen yours :victory:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

A real quick update. I've not been able to do as much as i'd hoped as I've been working away from home, but here is a brief few pictures.

I've added 3 more sternguard to Sergeant De'Montgra's squad, so it's the full compliment of 8 now. (I'll be putting them in a transport with another character)










Sorry the picture isn't great, the three new guys are the two combi plasma marines on the left and the one bolter marine back right.

Finally, here is a sneak peak at my new Chapter Master model, using the Praetor Terminator model as it's base, but doing a simple headswap using the bearded head from the Sternguard box. His left arm won't have the pistol, instead a pointing hand from the GK terminator box.










Let me know what you think!

Speak to you guys soon!
Joe


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice conversion of the Praetor. Did the head need any trimming to make it fit?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Nice conversion of the Praetor. Did the head need any trimming to make it fit?


Yea the bottom of the head, where it's round to fit the slot on regular torsos, had to be cut flat as where the head goes into the body is flat on the Praetor model. Nothing that a sharp knife and a steady hand can't do though


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet....very sweet indeed!
Nice work Kob!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yay, more Iron Lords. Love the Sternguard. I like the little white stripe for veteran status, it's understated and doesn't overly brighten the otherwise dark models.

Looking forward to seeing your Chapter Master and Contemptor.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Kobrakai said:


> Yea the bottom of the head, where it's round to fit the slot on regular torsos, had to be cut flat as where the head goes into the body is flat on the Praetor model. Nothing that a sharp knife and a steady hand can't do though


Sweet I thought maybe the head was like the normal Cataphractii where it's only really a half head.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work on the final Sternguard - i've managed 2 so far but i'm getting there  They look fantastic as they are, but if i had to offer some CC i'd say to drill those bolters and bring the highlight up a level on the plasma 

I think that chapter master is going to turn out very nicely!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it means the world to me to get some great feedback and nice comments! 



Varakir said:


> Nice work on the final Sternguard - i've managed 2 so far but i'm getting there  They look fantastic as they are, but if i had to offer some CC i'd say to drill those bolters and bring the highlight up a level on the plasma
> 
> I think that chapter master is going to turn out very nicely!


Thanks mate, consider it done, those barrels will be drilled out.

Okay, here is the finished built Chapter Master model:


























I used a pointing hand from the GK terminator kit. I quite like it, but want your thoughts obviously. I'm thinking his finger might be slightly crooked so it looks like he's slightly pointing down, so I might adjust it a little.

Let me know what you all think 

Thanks guys, all the best!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking fraking awesome. The hand does seem to be pointing down somewhat, is there now way to position it so that the hand is palm down?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sure it can. I'll give it a go after work mate. Love the rest of the model though, it's officially a badass sculpt


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like he is pointing and saying " On your knees scum and accept the Emperors fury!"
That is a nice sculpt!!
Wanna see some paint that man!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Honestly, it looks like he's trying to shoot someone with his finger. If the hand was rotated 45 degrees sothe hand was flat it would look better I think. Otherwise, very nice and simple conversion to a great model.

Do I see a chip gone off the upper edge of the sword?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Do I see a chip gone off the upper edge of the sword?


Unfortunately yes you do, sadly it's how it came from FW. But it's nothing that a small bit of GS won't solve, so i'll fill it in before it gets primer. 

I've actually changed the finger entirely and put the original gun back on, but added a old terminator storm bolter clip onto it. I want to use the special wargear Primarchs Wrath from the new Codex, as he'll lead the Sternguard unit. 


























Let me know what you think. It looks a little rough and ready in the pictures but it'll look better when the paints applied. It actually looks like the clip is hanging off, but it's the angle of the arm. Looks like he's pointing with the gun shouting "Imma kill you, foo!" :laugh:

I am actually looking to give him a more bionic head though, anyone got any suggestions for a bionics head to use??

Thanks everyone for all your great support and feedback, i'll hopefully be assembling my Contemptor this weekend too. I really can't wait for that! :grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I kinda like the chip in the sword, i'd be tempted to leave it!

Nice conversion for the bolter, i'm using the wrath in my next game so if it does well i'll have to convert one up too


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I kinda like the chip in the sword, i'd be tempted to leave it!
> 
> Nice conversion for the bolter, i'm using the wrath in my next game so if it does well i'll have to convert one up too


Nice one mate yea let me know how it goes!

I knew terminator captains / chapter masters could have combi weapons too, I did hope that he could have a combi grav but he can't annoyingly. Could you imagine a chapter master having a one '5 shot' combi grav shot a game? he could waste entire terminator squads in one round of shooting that way on his own. Sadly that wasn't meant to be, so I thought him having the primarchs wrath is similar to having Kantor and his gun. 

Still looking for ideas for his new bionic head. A friend of mine identified the tactical squad box bionic head, he'd look a bit like Harvey Dent... but that's not really a bad thing.



















Of course any other ideas for heads would be appreciated. Considering the Iron Lords are Iron Hand descendants he needs something bionic!

Cheers!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats the head I was going to suggest. Aside from that theres a bare augmented head in the Iron Hands conversion kit, plus you'll get a bunch of arms, legs and helmets to share around.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I went for the Harvey Dent head and i'm very happy, I think it works great!










Also very impressed with my old cameras shooting of this, all very dramatic.. almost a Chapter Master selfie!! Hah!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Using lots of Bionic Heads for my Iron Hands, there is the one you posted which I adore, Iron Hands upgrade has a few nice ones, the plastic chaplain from the new box - reclusiam command is it? - set has a beautiful bionic head - which I'd kill for -, Anvil Industries do some nice Bionic Heads. I

f you want other bionic bits just PM me, I've got a tab full of sites that I use for my Iron Hands.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Loli, you got a pm to your inbox. I'm interested to see what you got!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you made a good choice. He's looking good.


----------



## the Brayn (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd like to second the request for leaving the chip and suggest maybe adding some additional battle damage. Of course, I like to see veterans that show some wear and tear on their gear, that's just a personal preference of mine.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys!

Hope you're all doing well 

Okay I have a photo update which I hope you guys like!

Here is Captain Ul'Ghadras, 5th Company Battle Captain of the Iron Lords.


































I'm going to run him with the Burning Blade and Primarchs Wrath weaponry (+3 AP 2 Power weapon and 4 Shot shredder bolter for those who don't know what they do)

When the photos are taken, I can see where a few highlights can be thinned out so i'll do them, plus he needs a few decals here and there to help it. But overall i'm pretty happy with how it came out. I'm probably most pleased with his face, as I don't do faces very often, so i'm glad I made him pretty good and quite dark looking (and the simple red glowing eye too).

Next up, i'm finally going to assemble and start work on the Contemptor Dreadnought  Hopefully you'll see photos of that next weekend in a assembled fashion!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

He is properly grimdark mate, love it! Your faces always come out really well and glad you kept the chip in the sword


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Great work like always, keep it up.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very well done man. And i gotta echo Varakir on that chip. It adds alot to the model.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Great looking model


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You are really making me want to use that mini for a First Company Captain in TDA now! Must resist the urge! What's up next now?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone, it really means the world to hear everyone's positive feedback! This is why I love posting here and why I love painting... Maybe it's the fact christmas is coming up soon too, getting me feeling all fuzzy inside too... Anyway!

Yea i'm glad I kept it too, to be honest he does need a bit more battle damage, maybe a few bullet holes in the breast plate left side (thats where the bullets would be coming from if he's firing), and it'll add a bit of extra detail. I've done a bit of weathering on his legs etc.



Jacobite said:


> You are really making me want to use that mini for a First Company Captain in TDA now! Must resist the urge! What's up next now?


Give in to temptation mate, I did and it was worth it! hahaha. 

As for next, this weekend i'll be assembling my Contemptor dreadnought  I bought the Twin kheres assault cannons and back mounted cyclone launcher for it, so it'll be a dakka contemptor. Really looking forward to this one!!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

Okay after a busy day of assembly, i've assembled the Contemptor Dreadnought. He's been cleaned, scrubbed and assembled:










Apologies for the bad pic, just a quick shot with the camera phone!

What a pig of a kit to assemble! But considering what it is, it'll be a great addition to the army, and i'm really looking forward to laying some colour on this thing!

All the best guys!
Joe


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The picture's fine man, I can't wait to see that done up in your color scheme


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As D says, looking forward to seeing it painted up. How did building the AC's go? A real pain in the ass?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> As D says, looking forward to seeing it painted up. How did building the AC's go? A real pain in the ass?


Ugh a total ball ache mate, it was absolutely terrible. I just about got there without smashing the thing to bits :laugh:

Hope to get some paint on him this weekend now things have calmed down after a family bereavement and the funeral afterwards. 

Stay safe everyone, and a happy thanksgiving to those American readers


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Kobrakai said:


> Ugh a total ball ache mate, it was absolutely terrible. I just about got there without smashing the thing to bits :laugh:


I have heard those things are a complete nightmare to work on. A lot of people seem to replace the barrels with brass rod. I know I would!

Sorry to hear about the bereavement.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

Here is a few WIP photos of the Contemptor Dreadnought:


























It needs the base done, weathering, some tidying up and the decals done, but otherwise pretty good. I'm sorry the pictures aren't so great, the daylight was dying when I got to the point of putting sand on the base. I think it just about shows it acceptably.

Overall, pretty happy I think. I will do the basing and the small touchups during the week, then technically I'll have nothing on the painting list to do at this point. I am however going to use some Sternguard bits to make a few tactical sergeants with Combi weapons to give my tactical squads a bit more variety (combi flamers, combi grav weapons etc). 

So you'll see them next 

I also ordered from FW the new Imperial Armour 2 book, as I plan to add a few different patterns of Land Raiders to this army (they are Iron Hand successor marines after all!) so see some more FW stuff in the near future; hopefully one raider before christmas, then another after 

All the best everyone, thanks for all your support so far, it really does mean a lot to me to share my work with you guys!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the dreadnought,I would give you more rep but I'm afraid it's not allowed:/
Keep up the good work and I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well it may have been a bitch to put together but it's coming along really well I think! You going to do any freehand on it?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Beatuiiful work on the contemptor. Let me know how that I.A book turns out. Ive been considering making the investment myself.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Well it may have been a bitch to put together but it's coming along really well I think! You going to do any freehand on it?


Yea i'll try and do a bit here and there, tie in some transfers too to break up some of the large areas of flat colours. It should do the trick nicely. 

The base has been basecoated now, so when that's dry i'll apply some colour to it. Should have it all done by the weekend


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking good!!
Looking very gOOd!!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks really awesome, like a small Titan. Very nice paint job too, especially the written stuff. One question though, what is that white stuff on the base? :laugh:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Flerden said:


> Looks really awesome, like a small Titan. Very nice paint job too, especially the written stuff. One question though, what is that white stuff on the base? :laugh:


I think it's a bit of plastic that was in the sand box I have haha. Either way it adds nicely to the textures on the base.

The base is now fully painted and based / flocked. Next up i'll add some free hand and decals and he'll be ready to fight! 

I'll put up some finished pictures this weekend hopefully


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys.

I've been busy with a few other projects going on and some family stuff and not quite as far along as I want to with basing and final details on the Contemptor dreadnought, however I did build these two new sergeants for my tactical marines. 










I needed some sergeants with combi weapons, so combined sternguard kits etc to make some really cool looking sergeants. I want to build a new sergeant for the last tactical squad I have, and build a new Devastator sergeant too. They will come when I get a new box of Sternguard bits. 

Speak to you guys soon!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good so far. The Sternguard kit is fantastic. Looking forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the sternguard kits. they are an absolute delight if you want to add extra bits to normal tac squads.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice!
Agreed on the Sternguard set.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

Hope you're all doing well and enjoying the build up to christmas! 

So last night I was reading through the codex, and doing some research on some project logs and came up with a bit of inspiration for a power armoured captain model. I wanted something that could use the Armour Indomitus and other nice relic weapons.

After looking at some models, and with a bit of a raid in the bits box, I came up with this!










See if you can identify the parts i've used. I'm pretty happy with it so far. It's only put together using Blu-tac to identify problems with poses and stuff, but at the moment i'm happy so far.

Let me know what you all think?

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

That is almost certainly one of the most dynamic commanders I've seen. What bits did you use?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Commander Culln legs I see there......and body from Red Scorpions Vet squad set?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet model, love that plume thing on the helm, can't remember the real word for it. But can't honestly recognize any of the parts :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok I'll bite

50mm base with sand and flock. Bark as well (could be slate but I doubt it)
Commander Cullen in Terminator Armour
Chaos Lord in Terminator Armour cloak
Combi Grav gun from the SG set
Helmet with optics from the SG set
Helmet Plume from the SG set
Right shoulder pad from the SG set
Right arm from the SG set
Chainsword from the SG set
Can't see it from this angle but I would guess the left arm and shoulder pad are also from the SG set?

Over all it looks bloody awesome, a really easy way of true scaling without the effort. How did you get the head and neck area to work?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome commander. I was gonna take a shot at the pieces but I think Jacobite has it thoroughly covered.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments, I must admit it was a spark of inspiration and after a rummage in the bits box I was able to make something really cool. I'm so glad people like the look of it, it's gone down well everywhere i've shown it!



Jacobite said:


> Ok I'll bite
> 
> 50mm base with sand and flock. Bark as well (could be slate but I doubt it)
> Commander Cullen in Terminator Armour
> ...


Jacobite's has a good eye for these things, he's got it. Yea pretty much it's everything he said. Well done good sir :good:

Basically I had a look at some of the Sternguard power armour torsos, then looked at the Terminator torso and quite literally drew a line around the back and sides above the Aquila on his chest. Then quite literally cut the top part of the armour off. Where it got a little choppy and messy around the back is quite nicely covered by the Chaos lord cloak, but when it's in final assembly i'll get some green stuff and fill in the gaps and make it more solid. As a first shot though i'm super pleased! Don't quite know what creative thought process got me there but i'm so glad I did. I think that answers the head and neck area to work mate. It will need some more adjusting around the back of the helmet to sit it slightly further back as at the moment it looks like he's craning his neck forward. But that's just a bit of filing here and there. 

I'm torn about his Chainsword, as i will probably give him the the Teeth of Terra weapon, possibly combi with the Primarchs Wrath and change the combi grav for a bolter with a drum feed (gotta love 3/5 shred!) and if i felt really greedy give him Armour Indomitus so he's relentless too. He'll be pricey, but seriously badass. 

Let me know what you all think! 

Cheers guys!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys. Happy new year!

Hope everyone had a great new year, unfortunately it's starting to get to the point where people are going back to work and getting back to reality  Sucks!

Anyway, I thought i'd show you guys one of my Christmas presents!










FW Land Raider Prometheus with Imperial Eagle doors and Extra armour kit.

My only gripe with the extra armour kit is the front armour that covers the track on the right hand side of the track isn't quite long enough and as such, the lip comes to contact with the other edge of the tracks! I will be going back on it with plasticard to bulk up the side to cover it properly. The resin parts have slightly warped in places and a few air gaps, which i'll be filling with green stuff when I get some more.

As you can see the painting queue is growing, but I couldn't resist getting the tank assembled any longer! :laugh:

All the best guys, i'll talk to you guys soon!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Isnt FW for christmas a great thing ?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Isnt FW for christmas a great thing ?


Yup, Santa probably has a LOT of FW orders at christmas time! haha. I tend to either get FW at Games Day or Christmas. Either way got free shipping and got another voucher to use for more free shipping before end of january. *sigh* Guess i'll have to buy more stuff!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Kobrakai said:


> Yup, Santa probably has a LOT of FW orders at christmas time! haha. I tend to either get FW at Games Day or Christmas. Either way got free shipping and got another voucher to use for more free shipping before end of january. *sigh* Guess i'll have to buy more stuff!


God thats just awful. You poor guy.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello everyone.

How's it going? AGAIN a huge delay in posting. It's been a crazy 9 months! Can't believe it's been February since the last post!

Some huge things have happened since we last updated this. I've moved into my new house with my girlfriend Mel, and recently found out that me and Mel are expecting our first baby  A big commitment that will obviously cut down on project time, but i'm very excited none the less 

Anyway, i've been trying to work out the best way to adapt my Iron Lords army to fit 7th, and add some flexibility to it, as currently it's very stand back and shoot orientated! I'm still trying to work out which way I want to go, but i've been updating my Tactical Squads with Sternguard kit bash sergeants. You can find photos below! 

I've also been starting to paint finally my Land Raider Prometheus, small bits done so far, will be hoping to finish it off soon! Finally i've also acquired the Captain model from the Strike Force Ultra box, and he'll be a nice model to lead my army, whichever way I decide to run the force.

Anyway, over and out from me, hope you enjoy the photos, hope to speak to you all soon!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice to see you getting back into it Kob. Loving the new additions to the Iron Lords!

Congrats on the family!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking very nice, looking forward to seeing that LR finished. Have myself begun lightly on an Iron Hands force, actually (only using FW-stuff).


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*opens inbox, sees update from Kobra, wees with excitement*

Looking good as usual dude. The sternguard sergeants are mighty pretty!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Always good to see you're back working on things.


----------

